# Citizenship satus? How to check



## Tathie (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi all, 

I was born in South Africa and have a South African ID number. When in SA, I applied for my British passport (due to my father being British). I then exited SA to the UK on the British passport. 

When I came back to SA, I entered without a problem on my British passport, but was stopped on exit as apparently my British passport flashed up that I had a SA ID number. I'm not sure how this happened but I know I spent a few hours convincing the customs guard to let me board the plane to the UK. 

When I got back to the UK, I applied for and received a South African passport from South Africa house to prevent future issues in travelling. 

Has anyone come across this? Does anyone know what my actual status is? I'm very confused! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nosocks (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi Tathie,

It is my understanding that in order to retain your dual citizenship in SA you need to acquire a letter from the Department of Home Affairs. 

Here is an excerpt from their website which hopefully provides you with more clarity:

Retention of Citizenship

If you want to formally obtain the citizenship of another country while retaining your South African citizenship, you can apply for retention of your South African citizenship by:

completing Forms DHA-1664 and DHA-529
paying the required application fee
Please note: the application must be made and approved before acquisition of the other citizenship, or you will lose your SA citzenship automatically on the date that you have acquired the foreign citizenship.

You can submit the forms to any office of the Department of Home Affairs in South Africa, or any South African embassy, mission or consulate overseas.



Automatic loss of citizenship

Unless you have been granted retention of your South African citizenship prior to acquiring another citizenship, you will lose your South African citizenship automatically if you are 18 years and older and

have obtained the citizenship of another country by a voluntary and formal act, other than marriage, or
are serving in the armed forces of another country (where you are also a citizen) and that country is at war with South Africa.


Resumption of citizenship

You may apply to have your South African citizenship reinstated if you are a former citizen by birth or descent and you have returned to South Africa permanently or are living in South Africa permanently 

Former citizens by naturalisation, must re-apply for permanent residence or apply for exemption thereof, before they can be considered for resumption. 



To apply for resumption, you need to

Complete Forms DHA-175and DHA-52
Complete application for identity document Form DHA-9
Submit two identity document photographs that comply with the Passport and ID Photograph Specifications
Submit proof that you live in South Africa permanently (municipal account, etc) and copy thereof
Submit your marriage certificate (if applicable) and copy thereof
Pay the prescribed fee


Exemption from loss of citizenship

Persons who have lost their South African citizenship by acquiring the citizenship of another country before 6 October 1995,may apply for exemption from the loss.



The following documents are required:

Completed application Form DHA-1666 and DHA-529
Payment of the prescribed fee


Renunciation of citizenship

If you are a dual citizen or intend to acquire the citizenship of another country you may apply for renunciation of your SA citizenship.

To apply:

Complete Form DHA-246
Submit proof of your other citizenship or confirmation that you are applying for another citizenship
Submit the documents to your nearest Home Affairs office or South African Embassy, Mission or Consulate.


Deprivation of Citizenship

You could be deprived of your South African citizenship if you are a citizen by naturalisation and
your certificate of naturalisation was obtained fraudulently
you concealed a material fact relating to your application
you supplied false information about yourself, or 
If you are a dual citizen you may be deprived of your SA citizenship if you have, at any time, been sentenced to 12 months or more imprisonment in any country for an offence that would also have been a punishable offence in South Africa, or if deprivation would be in the public interest.
A person will be afforded the opportunity to show cause why he or she should not be deprived of their citizenship before a final decision is taken.

Good Luck!


----------

